# why does the seatbelt light keep beeping when i have my seatbelt on



## gentoodemon (Feb 3, 2006)

My car likes to beep and me with the seatbelt light on like its telling me to put it on when it autmatically slides over. I tried to put on the lap belt too but it still does it. anyone had this irritating problem


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

gentoodemon said:


> My car likes to beep and me with the seatbelt light on like its telling me to put it on when it autmatically slides over. I tried to put on the lap belt too but it still does it. anyone had this irritating problem


Well, I have a one piece seat belt set. But when my passenger seat belt isnt hooked up, regardless of anyone sitting in it, the light still flashes. It goes off as soon as I hook it up for wait long enough.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

sometimes my belt light will randomly beep and blink when i drive. it only goes like 1 or two times


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

gentoodemon said:


> My car likes to beep and me with the seatbelt light on like its telling me to put it on when it autmatically slides over. I tried to put on the lap belt too but it still does it. anyone had this irritating problem


Hook up all 4 seat belts in the front... Both emergency ones that slide and both lap ones... then start the engine. If you still have a problem then you'll have to check the electrical part behind the door sills. I believe the Nissan dealer will fix any issue with seat belts without any charge.


----------

